# Nib Holders NEW group Buy



## joeatact (Dec 12, 2006)

Well I am ready to order more NIBS is there anyone else interested in another group buy again. Let me know what the interest is and I will see what prices can be arranged.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 12, 2006)

If you're talking about these from Stiles and Bates, then I'd be in for 50.
http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/shop/showmproduct.cfm?pid=273


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 12, 2006)

at least 50 also


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd be interested also.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have never done a caligraphy pen before, and I did not see the tips located on the web site.  Where do you go for tips?????  I might be in for 50 if I knew more about the tips......any help would be appreciated....


----------



## joeatact (Dec 12, 2006)

The nibs are from bates in the uk. I will proceed on finding out costs and set up a page on my website.


----------



## joeatact (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a article on my site http://www.trade80.com/JCP/projects/dip_pens/making_di_pens.pdf
that I wrote on how I do it.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd be in for some, probably around 50.


----------



## clewless (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm interested too.


----------



## keithz (Dec 12, 2006)

I would be interested in 25-30 of these.

keith


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeatact_
> <br />The nibs are from bates in the uk. I will proceed on finding out costs and set up a page on my website.



Joe

Thanks for the information!  Neat looking stuff.  I would like to know if that nib holder is universal to most types of tips, or is there a special brand that goes with that type of nib holder for sale?  I dont know much about the different tips.....

thanks

robert


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 12, 2006)

Speedball nibs fit the nib holder and can be found at many different places including Michael's, etc.


----------



## joeatact (Dec 12, 2006)

I have used this nib holder with various types of nibs they all so far seem the same


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 12, 2006)

Robert - All you need to know is that the holder and nib shaft are the same...in this case 1/4".  There ARE other sizes, but this is the most common.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for schooling me on the nib/tip thing, much appreciated...love learning new stuff....I will try and get a few of these made to grow my "line" of pens I sell....


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 14, 2006)

Joe, just ordered using Paypal. 

Thank you,


----------



## olsenla (Dec 14, 2006)

Joe,

I also just placed an order using Paypal.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## keithz (Dec 15, 2006)

Something seems to be wrong with your site for ordering.  I clicked "Add to Cart" and all I got was a new page showing the gif of the button.  I want to order 25 of the nib holders, shipped 1st class.

Keith


----------



## mewell (Dec 15, 2006)

Keith - I had the same problem so I had to try several different browsers.... I normally use Firefox, tried Mozilla, and I think ended up using Safari.

Mark


----------



## joeatact (Dec 16, 2006)

Still time to get in on the nib buy see first message


----------



## bob393 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I saw this buy! I just ordered 100 from S&B. They are not even here yet!


----------



## keithz (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Joe,  PayPal has been sent.  I look forward to receiving these nib holders.  I've had a few ask about making calligraphy pens.

keithz


----------



## hdbblue (Dec 17, 2006)

Joe, I just sent payment for 25 using Paypal. I hope the shipping is sufficient, if not, I'll pay you the difference when you calculate it.

Harvey


----------



## joeatact (Dec 17, 2006)

Posted updated purchased list see first message


----------



## joeatact (Dec 19, 2006)

This group buy will close tomorrow Wednesday the 20 

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Dec 19, 2006)

PayPal payment sent for 10.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just sent a paypal for 25.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, I hope I got on board in time. I just send a paypal for 10 of them.

So now the next stupid question.. Ummm, are you doing one for nibs? Or maybe someone knows where I get them at?? []


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe

Sent email about the 50 order...

Thanks

Robert


----------



## joeatact (Dec 20, 2006)

Order submitted Hopefully we get these is a week or so. Group purchase of nib holders is closed


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 28, 2006)

Joe.. Just sent you a PM [?]


----------



## whatwoodido (Dec 29, 2006)

Joe-
  I ordered 50 on your web site but don't appear on your list.  
Drew


----------



## les-smith (Jan 3, 2007)

I recieved my nib holders today.  Thanks a lot, Les.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 3, 2007)

I received my nib holders today.


----------



## mewell (Jan 3, 2007)

Les - Got mine too - Thank you sir.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine came in today as well, very nice. Now time to make a pen![]


----------



## Monty (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine arrived today too. Thanks for doing this buy. I had several requests for caligraphy pens this pens year, now I don't have any excuse not to make them.


----------



## olsenla (Jan 3, 2007)

Joe,

I got mine today----thanks for doing this group buy!!

Larry


----------



## clewless (Jan 3, 2007)

And ours got here today just in time for the Bubbasville East members next week.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine arrived today also.  Thank you.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 4, 2007)

Also received mine. Thank you very much.


----------



## whatwoodido (Jan 4, 2007)

Got em yesterday.  Thanks for making them available.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Jan 4, 2007)

Received mine yesterday also,thanks Joe.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine also arrived yesterday, thanks for doing this Joe!


----------



## keithz (Jan 4, 2007)

mine were received on Wednesday.

keithz


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine are still lost somewhere between the pony express and the dog sled express

Harvey

Canada Post estimates delivery time in business weeks rather than business days.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine must be lost too.....I am only in Atlanta though, woulda figured it  to be faster than some other folks....


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 8, 2007)

My nib holders showed up today. Thanks Joe.

Harvey


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 11, 2007)

Woohoo!  My nib holders came in last night....


----------

